# New Website Needing Feedback!



## tortadise

Its been a lot of work doing the new site. This is what I have so far. I would love some feedback. I am still in the research,editing, addding photo stage of the website for many of the species, and other pages. I plan to include more that is on the website. Just wanted to get all the tort lovers and everyones opinion on the site so far.

Thanks,
Kelly

http://sitekreator.com/tortshack/main.html


----------



## wellington

I think it looks very nice so far. Can't wait to see it done. So hurry up will you, you don't have enough to do as it is. LOL  .


----------



## tortadise

I know, thats why its been taking me forever. But since I joined the forum, it kinda forced me into doing it. I get alot of people asking for a website, people that want to relenquish animals, heck even USFW wanted to see my website. I was like UHHHHHHHH yeah Its not done yet. So I figured need to get it done. I figure about 8 more months. sigh, so much to do. Maybe I can start drinking pots and pots of coffee and stay up super late, after working on the new buildings. I need a clone.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I am a grammar Nazi and noticed that you spelled unique wrong, and a few other little grammar things in the opened paragraph.

Anyways, I know most people don't care at all about grammar, just thought I'd point those out and the website overall looks amazing, it's obvious that you have been working really hard on it and that really shows. 

C'mon, we gotta wait 8 more months for the finished project!?


----------



## Momof4

Looks great so far! love the layout and it's easy to navigate.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

My first impression is the background color is way dark, needs to be a lighter. Love the greenish color. I will give your new site some thought, good ideas so far!


----------



## The4ts

Looks really good, the text is a little hard to read via iPhone, the color/font combo but I imagine it's a lot easier to read on a computer.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

One other little thing I've noticed is that in some of your tort species profiles, the pictures are REALLY big. I don't even know how to fix that... but I'm sure you do  And that's why I will never make a website, I'm so technologically inept.


----------



## tortadise

Yeah I was wondering about the color beong too dark. And I just figured out uesterday how to resize the photos, so some of those bad boys are gonna go smaller.


----------



## mlnauman

I think what you are doing is wonderful. I'm too much in awe of your devotion to torts to give helpful feedback on the website! Am dismayed on what you reported happening on Galapagos...that is so sad. Is there something I can do from here? Write letters? Give contribution??

MLN[/b]





tortadise said:


> *oIts been a lot of work doing the new site. This is what I have so far. I would love some feedback. I am still in the research,editing, addding photo stage of the website for many of the species, and other pages. I plan to include more that is on the website. Just wanted to get all the tort lovers and everyones opinion on the site so far.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelly
> 
> http://sitekreator.com/tortshack/main.html
> *


----------



## tortadise

mlnauman said:


> I think what you are doing is wonderful. I'm too much in awe of your devotion to torts to give helpful feedback on the website! Am dismayed on what you reported happening on Galapagos...that is so sad. Is there something I can do from here? Write letters? Give contribution??
> 
> MLN[/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contributions are always a huge help, I just really want to provide the best facilities for the sake of the species, I know zoos try as hard as they can but the big guys need a vast amount of space like I am providing. If you know any facilities that need to rehome an aldabra or galapagos, letters and any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## CLMoss

I like the website; however, the photos should be larger. ~C


----------



## Madkins007

I like to get helpful feedback for my site as well, so I will tell you the sort of thing I like to hear for mine.

Overall- I really like the site- clean, fresh, easy to navigate. Some concerns- photos too big (already mentioned), colors not great for mobile devices (already mentioned), minor grammar errors (like lower case genus names in scientific name areas, spacing after periods and dashes, capitalization, etc.) The sentences seem to 'break' in odd places.

About- I would LOVE to know more about the repopulation aspect of the program. Breeders are a dime a dozen on-line, but researchers and repopulators are special!

Burmese brown- nesting info in habitat section. I'd prefer more about the habitat. The other stuff can go in an 'Interesting Facts' or 'Reproduction' section.

Forstens- you tell us in one sentence that they are crepuscular, then in the next tell us they are active at dawn and dusk. It might be best to modify this to "...crepuscular (active at dawn and dusk)."


Other than a few minor formatting points, grammar seems to be the biggest overall weakness. It is REALLY REALLY hard to proofread your own stuff- it all sounds 'right' in your own mind- but it is a big part of how others will judge the site.


----------



## tortadise

I am the worst at editing. Luckily my mother is an author and all the text is awaiting the edits it needs. I like the color but it is too dark. Im working on all the feedback. Just been busy with building buildings.


----------



## Madkins007

What??? There are higher priorities in life than endlessly tinkering with a website? I am SHOCKED by the idea... and also intrigued. I wonder what would happen if I left the Library completely alone for a few days. I am afraid the world will come to an end, though.

Heck- the way things are going, maybe letting the world end would not be such a bad thing??


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy

I'm really liking the site Kelly.


----------



## bigred

I think you do need more coffee for sure, And I thought my 7 torts were keeping me busy Your doing a great job and Im sure the website will be perfect by the time you are done


----------



## AustinASU

Dude your a beast....greenhouse....aldabra/galop enclosure.........and website.....are you related to the energizer bunny?


----------



## Masin

I'm enjoying reading all you have up on it thus far! 
Can't wait to watch the progress and see the finished product. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## chris_m90731

Some feedback from a noob. MORE PICTURES. We love pictures.


----------



## tortadise

Thanks guys. Im working on more text(edited this time ) and of course photos.


----------



## T Smart

Looks great. It's also great what you are doing to help the tortoises.


----------



## tortadise

T Smart said:


> Looks great. It's also great what you are doing to help the tortoises.



Thank you. Busy as always from rescues needing medical attention to conservation species. This time of year especially gets busy on the rescue sanctuary side with cold weather and relinquishment animals.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Very nice. I'm having some problems with reading on my phone but I can't wait to get home and look at it on my computer and click around.


----------



## tortadise

Thank you. Im trying to rework the colors and some other things without having to do a complete redo. So bare with it for now. Soery


----------



## LuckysGirl007

tortadise said:


> Thank you. Im trying to rework the colors and some other things without having to do a complete redo. So bare with it for now. Soery



It's my eyes too. Not just the colors.


----------



## tortadise

I still would like to integrate a lighter color with more of a contrast to highlight rather than just blend with everything.


----------



## theTurtleRoom

tortadise said:


> Thanks guys. Im working on more text(edited this time ) and of course photos.



We've got some tricks up our sleeve if you ever need a hand. I do all the stuff for our website myself.


----------



## tortadise

That would be awesome. My eldest brother is a web developer and very good at what he does, but he has gotten so busy and cant help, that its just been me doing it, and Im not good at websites. My only issue with having it done right is the purposes of needed to change, add, or update stuff I would have to have someone with html, java script, blah blah blah knowledge to do it. So I guess the creator sites will just have to work for now. I am kinda not liking this site for my website services though. Do you recommend any good ones? I like your guys site its very nice.


----------



## theTurtleRoom

tortadise said:


> That would be awesome. My eldest brother is a web developer and very good at what he does, but he has gotten so busy and cant help, that its just been me doing it, and Im not good at websites. My only issue with having it done right is the purposes of needed to change, add, or update stuff I would have to have someone with html, java script, blah blah blah knowledge to do it. So I guess the creator sites will just have to work for now. I am kinda not liking this site for my website services though. Do you recommend any good ones? I like your guys site its very nice.



Kelly - 

I do have some possible suggestions, actually. Some of them will cost a little coin, but not a lot. Shoot me an email, and we can chat more on the subject.


----------



## tortadise

Emailing now. Thanks


----------



## tgt038

As well as being a tortoise lover, I also run an Internet marketing agency, so drop me an email if you need help at all.


----------



## james1974

It looks good so far...


----------



## tortadise

Thanks. I am however going to rework some stuff. Make it look a little more detailed and finish a lot of text up I have typed.


----------



## deadheadvet

Kelly: we recently updated our web site. The guy I used did a great job. My advice is to use a professional. It was not that expensive. His name is Jeff Hall. 
[email protected]
We stick to what we do for a living and leave the rest to the professionals. If you want people to have an inside look into your tortoise sanctuary, than what better way than have an outstanding web site without spending an arm and a leg. Just my 2 cents. I agree with the others, colors are too dark, the print is too small, the pictures are too small, the menu on the left is ok. Your email icon on the bottom needs to appear more prominently for people to be able to contact you. If you use twitter, that needs to be on there as well. Hope this helps
Evan


----------

